# Best paramedic text?



## MrsEMT (Jun 19, 2015)

Just wondering what the best textbook is for Paramedic? I will start my course in January, just looking to get ahead of the game and wanting suggestions. Thanks in advance


----------



## PotatoMedic (Jun 19, 2015)

If you can find out what book they will use for school, us that one.


----------



## Amelia (Jun 20, 2015)

I asked the program what book/edition we were going to use and got mine on ebay- saved $100


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 20, 2015)

The best text is the one the program you'll be joining will use. they're all middling quality and written to a 10th grade level. There's really no GOOD paramedic text.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jun 20, 2015)

I wish I could have bought a paramedic text for my kindle. I felt guilty when I got rid of them, but I certainly wasn't going to lug 'em around.


----------



## Amelia (Jun 22, 2015)

Oh- also take into consideration how you learn best. I absolutely need the 15,000 pound book (the book not the 15,000 pounds). I envied the people who could ise their kindle/computer. I am a paper and pencil person 100%


----------



## hogwiley (Jun 22, 2015)

I agree with transport jockey, from what I've seen none are really any better than the others. A good pharmacology book is valuable though, I think Pharmacology for the prehospital professional by Jeffrey Guy is a good one.

Everyone learns different though. We used the Nancy Caroline book filled with childish dumbed down analogies to explain something that shouldn't require a dumbed down analogy to understand. But I guess if someone is a little on the dumb side they need all the help they can get.


----------



## DrankTheKoolaid (Jun 22, 2015)

Just remember each publisher puts emphasis on different aspects of paramedicine. Where I went to school and where I taught ( different Paramedic program ) taught out of one text and used the test bank of another text altogether. This at least helped ( nothing is perfect) assure understanding of a complex concept instead of simple memorization.  

If you have access to another text it will pay off in reviewing that also


----------



## Run with scissors (Jun 27, 2015)

abebooks.com is a good place for used books. you can search by ISBN. author, and title.


----------



## DrParasite (Jun 27, 2015)

I have the mosby paramedic text book, the mosby 2015 drug reference, 12 Lead EKG Confidence A Step By Step Guide, Rapid interpretation of EKG 6th edition (which everyone has told me was the best book to learn EKGs), the only EKG book you'll ever need, Paramedic practice today, & ITLS for emergency care providers.  

If you think any of those books would be helpful, PM me your email address.


----------



## floridamed224 (Jul 4, 2015)

I just got the list of books I will need for paramedic class.  Our main text will be Brady's Paramedic Care:  Principles and Practice.  Anyone had any luck with this set?  Our instructor has decided he wants us to use the digital books.  I believe it is a total of 22 books.  Personally I do better with hard copies of books but financially I know that is not feasible.  I guess if I really like or use one of the books I can always buy a hard copy of it.  If anyone is interested, here is the link to the books we need http://www.pearsonhighered.com/digitallibrary/paramedic/students/get-registered/buy-access.html .


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (Dec 11, 2016)

Hey guys, sorry to bring back this thread from last year. I am looking at picking up a new paramedic text simply for review and reference. Mines over 12 years old. Nancy Caroline vs Mosby vs Brady vs Others? Who's the best in your opinion?


----------



## StCEMT (Dec 11, 2016)

I can only speak for the ones I used, which was Mosby. I did supplement it with other resources on my own, but usually because I wanted to go a bit more in depth or get a better visual. I think Brady was what I used for EMT and I thought it was really good, so if there Paramedic is written in the same style with good info I think that would be good as well.


----------



## TransportJockey (Dec 11, 2016)

I have a pdf of the newer big white Mosby paramedic text... 

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 11, 2016)

TransportJockey said:


> I have a pdf of the newer big white Mosby paramedic text...
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


And you have been holding out with this information??


----------



## TransportJockey (Dec 11, 2016)

DesertMedic66 said:


> And you have been holding out with this information??


Just got it a few weeks ago. Pm me your email. 

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 11, 2016)

I had the Caroline. I found it to be pretty basic.


----------



## EpiEMS (Dec 12, 2016)

I'd be curious to hear what Pittsburgh uses for textbooks - same goes for any of the college-level programs. That being said, I would be surprised if it was much different than any other paramedic course, with the exception of the electives.


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (Dec 13, 2016)

I just downloaded the Brady set (printed in 2016) on Amazon kindle for a "preview" before I buy. So far, I am actually impressed.


----------



## EpiEMS (Dec 17, 2016)

ExpatMedic0 said:


> I just downloaded the Brady set (printed in 2016) on Amazon kindle for a "preview" before I buy. So far, I am actually impressed.



May I ask, what did your bachelors program use for their medic textbook?


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (Dec 18, 2016)

EpiEMS said:


> May I ask, what did your bachelors program use for their medic textbook?


I did my initial paramedic program in 2005 and we used the mosby. I went back to school in 2012 to complete my degree. The program had an entry for already certified paramedics. I just transferred my paramedic program credits in, we dident use a paramedic textbook. Each class in the major had its own specific textbook.


----------



## EpiEMS (Dec 18, 2016)

thanks, @ExpatMedic0, understood. 

I think I may email somebody at Pitt to ask what they use!


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (Dec 18, 2016)

There are really only three major ones I am aware of. Mosby(paramedic textbook), Brady( paramedic-care set), and Nancy Caroline(emergency care on the streets). My Mosby was written in 2000, I guess it was the latest edition we could order before my 2005 program started. Anyway, its almost 17 years old and quite mediocre at best. I have lots of books from specific classes in subjects which are relevant and nice to reference for greater detail like physiology for example. However, at the end of the day, I am still a paramedic. It doesn't matter how much course work I take or what advanced books I purchase, my provider level remains the same. I think it's pretty important to keep a fairly up to date paramedic text around to reference. It also reminds me of what I am required to know and what is expected vs "what is nice to know". Plus, things are always changing.


----------



## piel canela (Dec 19, 2016)

HELLO GUYS CAN SOMEONE TELL ME WHEN IS THE NEXT EMS TEXT ?


----------



## TransportJockey (Dec 19, 2016)

No

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (Dec 19, 2016)

Huh?


----------



## NomadicMedic (Dec 19, 2016)

piel canela said:


> HELLO GUYS CAN SOMEONE TELL ME WHEN IS THE NEXT EMS TEXT ?



About 7 o'clock.


----------

